# "flying dutchman" eth0

## cynik

Perhaps someone would have some input on my particular odd issue...

Netgear FA310TX utilizing tulip.o compiled into kernel (not module).

eth0 either disappears on reboot (requiring "ifconfig eth0 up" to reappear), or initalizes without IP address or mask info.

Hostname, hosts, and conf.d/net information configured correctly.

I'm stumped.  Any suggestions?

----------

## delta407

Is the network startup script executing? Try rc-update add net.eth0 boot

----------

